# Hulu (CBS,ESPN and You Tube on HR20) Now



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

A new media server software is now available from a company called The media mall that allows you to watch video TV shows, clips from 4 or 5 premium sites on the web.
On my hr21 it works flawlessly and the software is 30$ with a 60 day free trial.
I have not gotten a single error and the quality is quite good. I prefer it to DOD for some content.
the link to download is http://www.themediamall.com/get-it-now and just choose HP media smart TV. It also works on xbox and PS3.
It's awesome give it a try !!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there's a thread about this "PlayOn" software somewhere around here, but I'm not having luck finding it. There's been a lot of good feedback on it, saying it works flawlessly with the HR2x, XBOX 360, etc. One of these days I'm going to have to download it and try for myself!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice. I think I am going to have to buy a PC to dedicate to media serving with all this streaming stuff happening.

Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

will this conflict with tversity?

*edit*: wow, very cool, thx! (this works side-by-side with tversity).


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

This works pretty well, although I've watched several episodes of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" and it dies about 10 minutes in. Just stops playing. Anyone found anything similar?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

bakerfall said:


> This works pretty well, although I've watched several episodes of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" and it dies about 10 minutes in. Just stops playing. Anyone found anything similar?


Same here. I didn't get around to posting it here because I just tested a few shows, commented on how good it was, then went to bed. I tried watching "The Bob Newhart Show" and, like you, each episode stopped after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Still a beta no doubt, and there are some bugs and such. But it does show a very neat concept and works pretty well for a fairly early beta.

The thread where we were talking about this before is down in the club forums I think.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

bakerfall said:


> This works pretty well, although I've watched several episodes of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" and it dies about 10 minutes in. Just stops playing. Anyone found anything similar?


I read in their forums that Hulu changed the way they stream and people have experienced "lock-ups" at the first break. The developer says they are working on making it more reliable.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am seeing the same stoppage. Seems to be where hulu goes to commercial when it dies.

The media mall website is asking for reports on those issues as they are still in beta.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds promising. Wish they made a Mac client.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I am able to stream using the PS3 with no stoppage issues. Seems like this is HR20 related...


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

The Playon software seems to work much better on the CE release from last friday than the national release / Those of you seeing video stopping after 10 minutes which version of hr20 are you running.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> The Playon software seems to work much better on the CE release from last friday than the national release / Those of you seeing video stopping after 10 minutes which version of hr20 are you running.


Did it on both my HR20-700 and HR21-100. Both of which are running 0x274.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

sounds interesting 

I wonder how well it will look on big screen tvs.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

heathramos said:


> sounds interesting
> 
> I wonder how well it will look on big screen tvs.


Looks decent depending on what you are viewing.

Get far enough back and it looks just fine, plenty watchable


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

dvrblogger said:


> The Playon software seems to work much better on the CE release from last friday than the national release / Those of you seeing video stopping after 10 minutes which version of hr20 are you running.


Running current CE and seeing the stoppage. It seems that these streams have the commercials inserted into them already. On the web, you can see it changing streams. With this app, they appear in the stream. On the PS3, you can download and save the streams. They come with commercials in the appropriate spots.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

heathramos said:


> sounds interesting
> 
> I wonder how well it will look on big screen tvs.


looks okay,they claim soon they will get HD content from Hulu. Shows like 24 from fox have best quality.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

well...I tried this program yesterday

it worked pretty well on the PS3. video quality was okay. audio was worse but livable. I think it is pretty cool, actually.

I tried it later on the hr-20. I can see shows listed but couldn't get any to play.

not sure what is wrong.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I tried it also, and I don't have a 360 or PS3. On my HR21's, sometimes it worked, and sometimes it did not. When it did, it looked and sounded surprisingly good (about 85% of the quality of D*'s SD picture and sound)!

Not bad for an early beta.

Two issues:

1) Did not always work. I got can't find content messages sometimes when choosing an exact program. All menus always worked, however. I noticed that pressing 'play' rather than 'select' seemed to work sometimes too. (Could have just been coincidence though, as I could not replicate that all the time.)

2) I got 3 programs to start (all from CBS), and they all died about 10 minutes in........  

It looks promising, though. And there will be lots of content.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I have the PlayOn program running on Server 2008 and it’s working on my HR20’s running the latest CE. I am able to play every YouTube video I’ve tried. An old Star Trek episode on CBS played until the first commercial break. I did notice that was getting a “stutter” every 3 seconds, so I paused it for a few minutes and that seemed to solve the problem. This tells me I have a download speed issue but that the server is buffering.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I have an S-Video cable running from my laptop to my TV. I watch programs on Hulu and other sites all the time with no problems. No additional software required.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Just installed it.

Pretty cool. I have to wonder though - I've never tried to play Hulu videos / RSS feeds through TVersity. I'm assuming they would work?

If so, then is the main advantage of PlayOn that it already has all the content there - no need to add it?


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

since yesterday Sept 10 Hulu video stopped playing on my xbox and Hr20. I assume Hulu is blocking this or there was a problem with their web site. anyone able to play Hulu files ?


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

dvrblogger said:


> since yesterday Sept 10 Hulu video stopped playing on my xbox and Hr20. I assume Hulu is blocking this or there was a problem with their web site. anyone able to play Hulu files ?


I am wondering if this company has agreements with the content providers to provide links to their videos? If not, this application won't be around for very long...

From the Hulu TOS (Section 3):

With respect to Hulu's video player, you must not modify, enhance, or otherwise alter in any way any portion of the video player or its underlying technology. This restriction includes disabling or otherwise modifying the video service in a manner that enables users to view the Content without using the Hulu video player.

Also from the TOS:

More specifically, you agree not to use the Hulu Services in a way that: uses technology or other means to access the Hulu Services that is not authorized by Hulu (including disabling or circumventing any mechanisms for preventing the unauthorized reproduction or distribution of the Hulu Services);


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

well...hulu was working using my ps3 for awhile but now it doesn't.

I wonder what is wrong.

I am able to view CBS and YouTube video


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> A new media server software is now available from a company called The media mall that allows you to watch video TV shows, clips from 4 or 5 premium sites on the web.
> On my hr21 it works flawlessly and the software is 30$ with a 60 day free trial.
> I have not gotten a single error and the quality is quite good. I prefer it to DOD for some content.
> the link to download is http://www.themediamall.com/get-it-now and just choose HP media smart TV. It also works on xbox and PS3.
> It's awesome give it a try !!


Can you stream Internet Radio with it?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

heathramos said:


> well...hulu was working using my ps3 for awhile but now it doesn't.
> 
> I wonder what is wrong.


I would guess it's the terms of service for Hulu as posted earlier: No one is allowed to distribute Hulu video but Hulu, so PlayOn seems to be violating those terms. It could be that Hulu blocked them either technically or legally ...


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I would guess it's the terms of service for Hulu as posted earlier: No one is allowed to distribute Hulu video but Hulu, so PlayOn seems to be violating those terms. It could be that Hulu blocked them either technically or legally ...


Well the Hulu site has a distribution agreement available and welcomes websites to stream their content with their embedded player. So it is available per Hulu.

The MediaMall website states what they are doing is legal and it's an API problem.

And I can't imagine MediaMall (AMD) being willing to take on Hulu (GE) in court.

Play on is a Beta ........ give it time.


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

Bushwacr said:


> Well the Hulu site has a distribution agreement available and welcomes websites to stream their content with their embedded player. So it is available per Hulu.
> 
> The MediaMall website states what they are doing is legal and it's an API problem.
> 
> ...


The PlayOn software is not using the Hulu embedded player, so Hulu could lose some control over the content. I would assume there is some agreement in place between the two companies, but I've seen so many times, especially with digital content, that the "legal" issue is taken to court. I would like to see this succeed and offer a lot of new content for the HR2x


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried it but all of the hulu videos say "unable to connect"


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I got it working with my XBOX 360, but what do you have to do to get it to work with the HR20? Mine doesn't see it...


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I tried it but all of the hulu videos say "unable to connect"


According to the Hulu support they expect to release patches shortly (few days) to fix the Hulu problem.

I assume everyone can get CBS and Youtube to work.


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> The PlayOn software is not using the Hulu embedded player, so Hulu could lose some control over the content. I would assume there is some agreement in place between the two companies, but I've seen so many times, especially with digital content, that the "legal" issue is taken to court. I would like to see this succeed and offer a lot of new content for the HR2x


I prefer to assume the agreement is in place too rather than the poster's you're guilty of violating TOS accusation. I doubt MediaMall could do this without Hulu's support and help.

I'm guessing the player is "embedded" in the PlayOn/Active TV software itself.

Yep I agree content choice is good. Especially for $30. I was enjoying Airwolf and Adamms Family Thursday. So I switched to CBS and watched the old Palladin series.


----------



## Technik (May 9, 2007)

Bushwacr said:


> I prefer to assume the agreement is in place too rather than the poster's you're guilty of violating TOS accusation. I doubt MediaMall could do this without Hulu's support and help.
> 
> I'm guessing the player is "embedded" in the PlayOn/Active TV software itself.
> 
> Yep I agree content choice is good. Especially for $30. I was enjoying Airwolf and Adamms Family Thursday. So I switched to CBS and watched the old Palladin series.


I am one of many beta testers and this is TheMediamall's position on the Hulu issues, both TOS and reliability-

Hulu is OK with third parties distributing their videos. In fact, it is a 
key part of their strategy, and they enable
any third party to embed Hulu videos into their web pages or applications. 
Furtnermore, PlayOn does use the Hulu Player
to bring the videos to our supported devices.

That said, there are some technical differences involved in bringing it to 
a TV display, versus a PC monitor display.
Changes to Hulu's site can cause incompatibilities which temporarily break 
PlayOn, and we are optimizing that as part of
the beta process. We do hope to work more officially with Hulu in the 
near future, so that these changes can be
communicated to us in advance so that we can handle them more gracefully 
once we have made the product generally
available.


----------



## boxster99t (Mar 9, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Sounds promising. Wish they made a Mac client.


My sentiments exactly, or that Apple would charge a reasonable monthly fee (say $12 per month, comensurate to what a premium channel costs thru Directv) to rent/watch unlimited TV episodes from iTunes and I would buy an AppleTv and be done with it!!!!


----------



## Technik (May 9, 2007)

I have been using PlayOn for a few weeks now and except for the HULU issues, it works great. The problem I am having is that when I am done with PlayOn and go back to D* programming the HR20 audio is pitched down and distorted as if the sample rate was changed by PlayOn and the HR20 cannot recover. A RBR fixes it.
Has anyone else had this happpen?
Thanks.


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

heathramos said:


> well...hulu was working using my ps3 for awhile but now it doesn't.
> 
> I wonder what is wrong.
> 
> I am able to view CBS and YouTube video


There is a new version put up today; hopefully it will deal with the Hulu issues. I'll know in 5 minutes.


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

Bushwacr said:


> There is a new version put up today; hopefully it will deal with the Hulu issues. I'll know in 5 minutes.


Yep, it works so far. Version is 3181.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bushwacr said:


> Yep, it works so far. Version is 3181.


???

I just asked my Playon to check for an update and it says I have the latest.

2.58.3176.32623

What is 3181?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, so the check version thingee doesn't work.

These folks are not making me feel very secure about their ability to right dependable code.


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> ???
> 
> I just asked my Playon to check for an update and it says I have the latest.
> 
> ...


OK 2.58.3181


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Okay, so the check version thingee doesn't work.
> 
> These folks are not making me feel very secure about their ability to right dependable code.


It's a beta, and they are looking for your feedback at this stage of development.........


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Okay, so the check version thingee doesn't work.
> 
> These folks are not making me feel very secure about their ability to right dependable code.


Ummmmm ..... their support board clearly states they haven't activated that feature yet. It's a beta. At least they admit it and respond to questions within an hour.

Maybe you should wait until it's final.


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

Now that Netflix support is available with PlayOn beta version 3190, it doesn't work on my HR21 using the national release software. Anyone having any luck with Netflix?


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> Now that Netflix support is available with PlayOn beta version 3190, it doesn't work on my HR21 using the national release software. Anyone having any luck with Netflix?


Can you play the Netflix on your server?


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

Bushwacr said:


> Can you play the Netflix on your server?


Yes. I can also access through my PS3 with no problems. When I try on the HR21, I get the unable to access media message.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Actually, I have had a lot of issues with the CBS video, but the YouTube part of this is absolutely flawless. I added my YouTube user account name to the PlayOn register. When someone sends me a good YouTube link, I just add it to my favorites there (on my PC), and now it’s accessible via the HR2x on my home TV.


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> Yes. I can also access through my PS3 with no problems. When I try on the HR21, I get the unable to access media message.


Can't help you then. I suggest you click the support box and request support. That will send the diax file so the devs can see what broke. They are good at responding.


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

Bushwacr said:


> Can't help you then. I suggest you click the support box and request support. That will send the diax file so the devs can see what broke. They are good at responding.


So you are able to successfully stream your Netflix videos through your HR2x?


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

PC only...


----------



## Bushwacr (Oct 31, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> So you are able to successfully stream your Netflix videos through your HR2x?


No, I use a DSM520 to stream my OTA HD, Tversity, PlayOn and WMP11. I also run XP SP2. But it works even though it's not supported yet even though I had to really tweak my systems.

All I know from reading the PlayOn/ActiveTV board is the most common issues are firewall ports and failure to download the Netflix Player. The thing is that PlayOn is designed for the PS3 type extenders so it naturally works better on those devices until the devs get support files from users like you and me using marginally supported devices.

I assume you are getting no service errors?


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

Bushwacr said:


> No, I use a DSM520 to stream my OTA HD, Tversity, PlayOn and WMP11. I also run XP SP2. But it works even though it's not supported yet even though I had to really tweak my systems.
> 
> All I know from reading the PlayOn/ActiveTV board is the most common issues are firewall ports and failure to download the Netflix Player. The thing is that PlayOn is designed for the PS3 type extenders so it naturally works better on those devices until the devs get support files from users like you and me using marginally supported devices.
> 
> I assume you are getting no service errors?


No errors. My HR21 plays YouTube (and Hulu by hitting the play button at the folder level rather than on the individual title). I'll send a support request to PlayOn. It would be nice to have the Netflix option through the HR21. I am curious if anyone with CE tried Netflix to see if it worked.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

bryancpa said:


> No errors. My HR21 plays YouTube (and Hulu by hitting the play button at the folder level rather than on the individual title). I'll send a support request to PlayOn. It would be nice to have the Netflix option through the HR21. I am curious if anyone with CE tried Netflix to see if it worked.


The problem is if you hit the play button from the Hulu folder it only seems to play the 1st listed show. Is there no way to play other episodes from the list. I know it's beta, but I was curious if there was a workaround that anyone knew of.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Actually, I have had a lot of issues with the CBS video, but the YouTube part of this is absolutely flawless. I added my YouTube user account name to the PlayOn register. When someone sends me a good YouTube link, I just add it to my favorites there (on my PC), and now it's accessible via the HR2x on my home TV.


I can't say my experience has been flawless but very good. I was able to watch the CBS videos but each time I try to play Hulu videos I just get black and then it returns to the menu and tells me the file could not play or something of that nature.


----------



## srevis (Sep 20, 2007)

No problems here with Playon with the exception of my hr20-100 losing connection with my pac and ahving to reboot my receiver. for those times that you get a timeout error, try turning off upnp in the software on your pc and waiting a few seconds and re turning it back on. My streaming quality has been awesome, especially the netflix streams


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I wanted to give this a shot. How does it work? When I go to download the beta, it asks me if I have xbox360, PS3 or HP Media Smart TV, which one do I choose?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I wanted to give this a shot. How does it work? When I go to download the beta, it asks me if I have xbox360, PS3 or HP Media Smart TV, which one do I choose?


I went with HP Media Smart TV...........


----------



## bryancpa (Jul 13, 2007)

srevis said:


> No problems here with Playon with the exception of my hr20-100 losing connection with my pac and ahving to reboot my receiver. for those times that you get a timeout error, try turning off upnp in the software on your pc and waiting a few seconds and re turning it back on. My streaming quality has been awesome, especially the netflix streams


Is your HR20-100 using NR or CE software?


----------

